# Police Officer Kevin Will



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kevin Will*

Houston Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, May 29, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 38
Tour of Duty: 1 year, 8 months
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: May 29, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile; Alcohol involved
Suspect Info: Apprehended

Police Officer Kevin Will was struck and killed by a drunk driver as he investigated a hit-and-run accident involving a motorcyclist on the North Loop at approximately 3:15 am.

Officer Will was interviewing a witness to the motorcycle accident when the drunk driver drove around barriers and emergency vehicles that were blocking the closed freeway. Seeing the vehicle approach, Officer Will warned the witness to jump out of the way. The citizen was able to jump to safety moments before Officer Will was struck and killed.

The driver was taken into custody at the scene and faces charges in connection with Officer Will's death.

Officer Will had served with the Houston Police Department for almost two years. He is survived by his expectant wife and two children.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Houston Police Department
1200 Travis Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 884-3131


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

a prayer for that officer's young family.

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Officer Will


----------

